# 2nd Annual Haunted Hacienda is CANCELLED!!!



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, Both Cousins likely CANNOT make it to my Yard Haunt that had been so carefully Planned for over a month, due to Financial Reasons! 
I am Bummed and Angered by this, as my Best - Laid Plans were for NOTHING! 
This means NO Refreshments, Only Candy, Nothing like what we had planned to do, even despite a few newer Decorations!  DAMN!!! 
Maybe 2009 will be better, although I have my Personal Doubts!


----------

